# Herbstzeit ist Pflanzzeit



## Nymphaion (16. Aug. 2011)

Mit dem September beginnt der Frühherbst und damit die wichtigste Pflanzzeit des Jahres. Vor zwanzig Jahren war das noch allgemein bekannt und die Kunden stürmten im Herbst die Staudengärtnereien um das einzupflanzen was sie dann im kommenden Frühling blühen sehen wollten. Staudenbeete, die im Herbst angelegt werden, wachsen noch vor dem Winter ein und starten im Frühling mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen durch. Heute ist dieses Wissen nahezu vergessen, die Staudengärtnereien können im Herbst fast nichts mehr verkaufen, denn die Kunden sind auf den Frühling als Pflanzzeit fixiert.

Im Frühling sind die Gartencenter voll mit blühenden (also vorgetriebenen) Stauden. Das muss so sein, denn Gartencenter haben keine Möglichkeit getopfte Pflanzen zu überwintern. Sie müssen ihr Risiko gering halten und ordern deshalb nur im Frühling um bis zum Herbst alles verkauft zu haben. Das ist für ein Gartencenter zwar richtig, aber die Stauden haben einen anderen Rhythmus. Nach der Ruhephase im Hochsommer treiben sie im Frühherbst nochmal durch, und das ist genau der richtige Moment um sie zu pflanzen.

In den letzten Wochen gab es im Forum und in Emails an mich immer die gleiche Frage: kann man jetzt denn noch pflanzen?

Ja, man kann. Es ist sogar besser jetzt zu pflanzen als im Frühling. Es gibt nur wenige Ausnahmen. Nicht im Herbst gepflanzt werden sollten:

- alle nicht zuverlässig winterharten Pflanzen. Die setzt man schon Mitte Mai
- __ einjährige Sommerblumen. Die setzt man ebenfalls im Mai
- Seerosen. Im Teich ist es ab Mitte August schon zu dunkel und kühl, sie wachsen dann nicht mehr sicher an
- Lotosblumen. Sie können nur von Ende März bis Anfang Juni gepflanzt werden.
- Unterwasserpflanzen. Sie lösen sich teilweise im Herbst auf, daher setzt man sie von Mai bis August

Alle übrigen Stauden und Gehölze haben im September ihre optimale Pflanzzeit. Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn sich das langsam wieder unter den Gartenfreuden rumsprechen würde.


----------



## troll20 (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Herbstzeit ist Pflanzzeit*

jaja
mehr kann man da nicht zu sagen 

René


----------



## Zuckerschniss (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Herbstzeit ist Pflanzzeit*

In Frankreich wird schon geplant und vorbereitet.


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Herbstzeit ist Pflanzzeit*

Diesen Wahn der Leute, dass Sie nur blühende frische Pflanzen kaufen, habe ich auch schon bemerkt und natürlich meinen Nutzen draus gezogen, wir kaufen immer unsere Pflanzen im Herbst, erstens setzen die Gartencenter verblühte, verwelkte Pflanzen immer runter, manchmal bekommt man sie fast geschenkt (Beispiel roter __ Fächerahorn 5,00€, sonst fast 30,00€) und zweitens hat man seine Ruhe und kann stöbern, weil kaum noch Leute im Markt unterwegs sind. Viele Obstpflanzen und -bäume gibt es auch drastisch reduziert. Wir haben uns letztes Jahr einen Kirschbaum mit 2 Sorten für 10,00€ gekauft... Also ich kann es nur empfehlen, die Pflanzen danken es dann, wie schon beschrieben, im Frühjahr mit kräftigem Austrieb und schöner Blüte...


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Herbstzeit ist Pflanzzeit*

Bei Bäumen ist es noch weniger zu verstehen weshalb die im Frühling gesetzt werden sollten. Da ist der Herbst eigentlich die EINZIGE richtige Zeit zum Verpflanzen. Am besten werden die Bäume gesetzt wenn sie das Laub schon abgeworfen haben. Der Wasserhaushalt der Pflanzen wird weitgehend über die Blätter geregelt. Es ist ein ziemlich simples System: die Leitungsbahnen in den Pflanzen führen von den Wurzelhaaren zu den Blättern, und die Leitungsbahnen sind immer komplett mit Wasser gefüllt. Auf den Blättern sitzen die Spaltöffnungen durch die Wasser verdunstet, über die Wurzelhaare kann die Pflanze Wasser aufnehmen. Wenn in den Blättern Wasser verdunstet entsteht in der Leitungsbahn ein Unterdruck und über die Wurzelhaare wird Wasser angesaugt bis der Druck wieder stimmt. Falls die Wassersäule in den Leitungsbahnen jemals reisst, ist die Pflanze verloren. Luft dringt in die Leitungsbahn ein und das System bricht irreparabel zusammen. Bäume haben eine immense Blattmasse und verdunsten deswegen auch immens viel Wasser. Wenn ich im Frühling einen Baum pflanze hat er viele Blätter und braucht deswegen auch viel Wasser. Eine Trockenphase oder das Gießen vergessen, und es geht dahin mit dem Baum. Wenn der Baum dagegen im Herbst das Laub schon abgeworfen hat, dann kann er nicht mehr viel verdunsten und sein Wasserbedarf sinkt dramatisch. Deswegen wurzelt der Baum im Herbst viel leichter an als im Frühling. Dieses System ist übrigens auch daran schuld dass bei uns wintergrüne Bäume so leiden. Im Winter ist das Wasser im Boden gefroren und für die Pflanze nicht verfügbar. Wintergrüne Blätter verdunsten aber auch während sonnigen Frostphasen sehr viel Wasser. Es entsteht wieder Unterdruck in den Leitungsbahnen, aber der kann nicht ausgeglichen werden weil das Wasser als Eis im Boden festsitzt. Die Wassersäule in den Leitungsbahnen reisst dann und die Pflanzen gehen ein. Das gibt dann die paradoxe Situation dass die Pflanze auch dann vertrocknet wenn man sie gießt. In dem Fall muss man für Schatten sorgen, alles andere hilft nicht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Herbstzeit ist Pflanzzeit*

Hallo Werner,
vielen Dank für Deine anschaulichen Erklärungen hinsichtlich der Bäume und ihres Wasserhaushaltes. ICH habe mal wieder was gelernt!


----------



## Christine (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Herbstzeit ist Pflanzzeit*

Hallo liebe Hobbygärtner,

diesen Thread hol ich mal wieder hoch, weil es immer wieder in Vergessenheit gerät: Im Herbst ist die beste Zeit zum Teilen und Pflanzen von Stauden! Im Herbst ist es Zeit, __ Hosta, Phlox und Co. zu teilen und eventuell abzugeben.

Auch im örtlichen Gartencenter kann man bei den Herbst-Angeboten getrost zugreifen. Solange der Boden nicht gefroren ist, lassen sich Stauden und Gehölze problemlos versenken. Achtung aber bei Baumarktschnäppchen. Hier ist manche Pflanze leider "totgepflegt".

Passend zum Thema gibt es hier ein Bonbon: Werner löst sein Staudensortiment auf - die meisten Pflanzen in dieser Rubrik werden zum halben Preis abgegeben nach dem Motto "was weg ist, ist weg".

Gleichzeit gibt es noch 10% Rabatt auf Iris und Teichpflanzen (ausser Seerosen!).

Wer Platz für nicht winterharte Exoten hat, wird hier fündig oder hier.  Auch beim Palmenmann kann man zum Herbst ein paar schöne Schnäppchen machen.

Wenn noch jemand einen interessanten Einkaufstipp hat, immer her damit!


----------



## sexyskillz (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Herbstzeit ist Pflanzzeit*

Mal ne Frage, 
könnt man jetzt auch noch Pflanzen pflanzen ?

Ist ja +5 bis +7°C warm


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Herbstzeit ist Pflanzzeit*

Hi,

ja, geht auch jetzt noch. 
Man muß halt drauf achten das die Pflanzen, falls es nach dem pflanzen doch noch richtig frostig werden sollte, nicht hochfrieren (Containerstauden/-gehölze durch den Frost aus der Erde gedrückt werden und dann leichter vertrocknen)

MfG Frank


----------



## sexyskillz (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Herbstzeit ist Pflanzzeit*

Der Gedanke gefällt mir.

ich glaub ich werd dann nochmal ein bischen buddeln gehen.

Dann decke ich die lieber gescheit ab, wenns nochmal kalt wird.



Also allseits frohes schaffen ^^

Grüsse
Fabian


----------



## maarkus (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Herbstzeit ist Pflanzzeit*

Also auch in Bezug auf Wasserpflanzen?


----------



## sexyskillz (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Herbstzeit ist Pflanzzeit*

Ja ich hab noch ein paar grössere 2m __ Rohrkolben, die ich zu mir umsiedeln könnte.
Die kann man ja eigentlich jetzt ganz gut transportieren, wenn die langen Halme ab sind.

Im Garten würd ich "Erdenbewohner", die nicht im Wasser sind schon ordentlich verpacken, falls es nochmal kalt wird.
Aber solangs nicht beim pflanzen schon friert, sollten die überleben. 
Und es bleibt garantiert die nächsten 2 Wochen noch über 0°C


----------

